# Over run with Platy fry!!!



## Trish (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi guys... I don't know if this is the right forum to post this in, but here goes..

I am overrun with platy fry. Back when I got started with my aquarium, LFS told me to get Sunset platies. I bought them as I knew they were fairly hardy fish. I did NOT know that they were livebearers.. Much to my dismay when I found out!!! I now have about 15 fry. I cannot keep them as all I have is a 20G tank... I don't live anywhere near the store, and I have no idea what to do with them... My tank is already full of fish- I can't keep these guys too!!! (All of my fish are fairly docile and wont eat these fry...)

Help would be appreciated... I am at a loss here.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Possibly put them on Craigslist?


----------



## staticfiend (Aug 31, 2008)

Cody said:


> Possibly put them on Craigslist?


Hells yeah! Theres your answer!! Someone will come and get them tomorrow!


----------



## Trish (Apr 1, 2008)

I can try that.. I kinda live out in the boonies so I don't know if I'll get any results- I will try though!!!!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Just let them go in the tank... The platies will eat them. The only reason I noticed my fish had her fry was because when I turned the light on I managed to see one on my males chasing after something like crazy trying to eat it. They have no problems with eating their own.


----------



## Trish (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah- I tried that. However my tank has way too many hiding places (driftwood, river rocks, plants...) and I already have three juvenile platies that have survived... I have caught a bunch of the babies and have put them in a breeding net with the female platy- she hasn't touched them. My friend MAY be taking some of them though...


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

You could always start up a 5.5g tank with a Golden Wonder Killifish. It would, uh, make great friends with whatever platy fry you put in there, if you catch my drift. Also, it's a very pretty fish!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Not to mention you could find a 5G or so for "el cheapo" on Craigslist.


----------



## Trish (Apr 1, 2008)

I think I have solved my problem.. I bought a floating breeding/hatchery trap.. caught all of the little boogers and put my dwarf gourami in with them... They all disappeared!!! I sincerely hope they didn't jump out, but they are all gone! He is quite happy I think  I do have a 5g but it isn't cycled or anything...


----------



## mattyphilly (Jun 23, 2007)

i'd take the female out of the tank...or else u'll have fry every few weeks


----------

